# i thought this was adorable!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

one of the new years babies drinking out of the big dish

we got 1 buck 3 does in that litter, and they are sooooo cute

our names are :

Widow Havens Auld Lang Syne (buck)
Widow Havens Tournament of Roses
Widow Havens Firework
Widow Haven's Party Popper

the baby pictures is WH Firework


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

AWWWW! she is adorable!!Is that one of the ones in the other posts as babies??They grow fast!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this was my second winter litter, theres aphot thread of them somewhere on here, but i couldnt find it. the new thread is of litters 3-4


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

so cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my beyond adorable!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she has got the cutest personality, i introduced the babies to the running board two days ago and she was popping around like nobodys business too cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.......... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cutie! Such rich colors.

I actually love to play piano and recently learned Auld Lang Syne.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, very!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

too cute -- what's a running board?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

tans are a breedthat's judges on the move, instead of posed up. because they have such a unique body type.

so a running board is a board about 6 feet long and a foot and a half wide that i have up on saw horses (until i can build a real table) that they run back and forth on. I put up a rather dark video tonight of one of my 8 week old does eating hay on the board. she's get it in her mouth and pop up on her hind feet and just munchmunchmunch. it was soo funny, i may have gotten a pic, i'll check right now


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yep i got a picture of it.. though its really dark 
(i like to judge my type in a darker setting, because then i dont get distractedby the color intensity and markings, its just type. and its difficult for me to tell who is who in the dark so i'm not biased)

but here is Widowhaven's Tsavo,born 12/8/09, being a dork on the running board


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow very interesting


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think tsavo has jumped off the table one too many times  messed up her brain lol


----------

